# Highly recommended shopping cart solution for photographers



## NJMAN

I would like to take this opportunity to tell you about a shopping cart product called Nebucart. This is an amazing e-commerce solution by a very talented web developer, Gary Fooks.

I was very fortunate to find Gary's solution while searching online for cart software and gave it a try. Within a short time, I was completely convinced and purchased the product. Not only was I greatly impressed by the software solution itself, but also with Gary's outstanding personalized customer service and support. Gary guided me through the whole process and was incredibly responsive to all my questions. 

My photography site is set up in such a way that every customer session can be linked to a convenient shopping cart page fast and easy, with lots of options and choices for purchasing photos from the customer's gallery.  I also have a cart page that lets customers book a session, and also order landscape prints.  The beauty of this is that I do not need to pay a third party vendor a percentage to host and sell my photos.  All the code is on my site, and I completely control all the payments.

I highly recommend this solution to anyone who is a small business owner and looking for a powerful comprehensive shopping cart solution.  

My goal with this thread is not to sound like a spammer or sales pitch man.  I do NOT receive any kind of payment or favors for this testimonial. I am just a very satisfied customer and wanted to tell you about it.

An example of a shopping cart page on my site for customers to book a session, which was set up using the Nebucart solution: 
Lechnir Design Photography - Order Prints

You can check out the Nebucart e-commerce solution here: JavaScript Shopping Cart - Ecommerce Software.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

I've been wanting to add a shopping cart and payment option to my site for some time.
Thanks for posting this solution, appreciated!!


----------

